#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  > Σκυρόδεμα - ΚΑΝΕΠΕ >  > > >  >  >  Κρυφοδοκοί, μια αμαρτωλή ιστορία

## Xάρης

Κρυφοδοκοί ή* ενισχυμένες ζώνες*;

Εννοούμε το ίδιο πράγμα, ενισχύσεις ζωνών με διαμήκη οπλισμό και (όχι πάντα) συνδετήρες, εντός πλακών, ανωδομής ή κοιτόστρωσης.

Μέχρι εκεί όλα καλά. Οι ενισχύσεις αυτές χρησιμοποιούνται εκεί ακριβώς που υπάρχει ανάγκη για περισσότερο οπλισμό λόγω συγκέντρωσης των τάσεων και προκειμένου να κάνουμε οικονομία μη τοποθετώντας τον ίδιο οπλισμό σ' όλη την επιφάνεια της πλάκας.
Παλιότερα δε που οι πλάκες είχαν πάχος 10~12cm (δεκαετία '60), χρησιμοποιούνταν κατά κόρον κάτω από κάθε δρομική τοιχοποιία.

Σήμερα, η χρήση τους έχει περιοριστεί και χρησιμοποιούνται μεταξύ άλλων γύρω από οπές, στην επέκταση τοιχίων χωρίς δοκούς, ή συνδέοντας στύλους σε μυκητοειδείς πλάκες ή πλάκες κοιτόστρωσης οπότε παίρνουν και τον ρόλο του οπλισμού διάτρησης (οι συνδετήρες τους).

Είναι όμως *λάθος να θεωρούνται όπως οι δοκοί ως στηρίξεις* στο στατικό μοντέλο που εισάγουμε στον Η.Υ. γιατί δεν έχουμε παρά ελάχιστη μεταβολή (μόνο λόγω οπλισμού) τοπική μεταβολή της δυσκαμψίας της πλάκας.

----------


## sundance

Σττην πλαισιακή λειτουργία πρέπει να λαμβάνονται υπ'όψιν?

----------


## Αλέξανδρος

Το θέμα για μένα δεν είναι τόσο απλό. Από ποιο σημείο και μετά μια δοκός θεωρείται ενισχυμένη ζώνη. Όταν η δυσκαμψία είναι διπλάσια από της πλάκας? Η διαφορά στο ύψος της κρέμασης δεν είναι τόσο διαφορετική από της πλάκας. Ποια η συμπεριφορά της κρυφοδοκού στην οριακή κατάσταση αστοχίας?

----------


## Xάρης

*@sundance*
Όπως λαμβάνονται και οι πλάκες.

*@Αλέξανδρος*
Τώρα θέτεις ένα ακόμα ζήτημα. 
Μια δοκός (όχι κρυφοδοκός ή πιο σωστά ενισχυμένη ζώνη), μπορεί να θεωρηθεί ως στήριξη ακόμα και αν η πλάκα έχει πχ πάχος 25cm και η δοκός ύψος 30cm;

----------


## sundance

Πρόκειται για γραμμικό στοιχείο όμως.

Δεν συμβάλλουν στη λειτουργία πλαισίου όταν πατάνε σε υποστυλώματα?

----------


## noutsaki

πώς να λαμβάνονται υπόψιν στην πλαισιακή λειτουργία? αφού δεν εισάγονται στο στατικό σύστημα.οι κρυφοδοκοί ή ε.ζ (που *δεν* είναι το ίδιο πράγμα) είναι στοιχεία (ούτε καν δευτερεύοντα) που απλά λειτουργούν συνεπικουρικά.
με τον όρο ε.ζ καθιερώθηκε η τοπική πύκνωση του οπλισμού των πλακών (Φ10-Φ12 και πάντως όχι με τσερκάκι).με τον όρο κρυφοδοκός καθιερώθηκαν τα δοκαράκια που φτιάχνονταν στην πάκτωση των κλιμάκων ή μέσα στο σώμα των πλακών (ή και με λίγο μεγαλύτερη κρέμαση από το πάχος της πλάκας) και οπλίζονταν όπως οι δοκοί με διαμήκη και εγκάρσιο.εγώ πάντως δεν τα εισάγω στο στατικό προσομοίωμα (στην καλύτερη να ρίξω έναν υπολογισμό με το χέρι για δοκαράκια επικουρικά σε σκάλες) και σε τοιχοποιίες μπατικές επί πλακών βάζω μια εζ (ή όπως λέγεται!) με πλάτος 30-35εκ, τσερκάκι Φ8/10 και 3/4 Φ12 άνω-κάτω.

----------


## Xάρης

*@triumph*
Γενικώς δε θα τοποθετούσα δοκό με h=30cm, ούτε θα θεωρούσα την δοκό 40/30 σε σχέση με την πλάκα 20cm στήριξη.
Εξετάζουμε όμως τη δοκό όχι μόνο με τη διατομή της αλλά και με το μήκος αυτής.

*@noutsaki*
Διαχωρίζεις δηλαδή κρυφοδοκούς από ενισχυμένες ζώνες από την ύπαρξη ή μη συνδετήρων; Αφού οι συνδετήρες μπορεί να υπάρχουν και έτσι σε μια πλάκα (πάχους >=20cm) έξω από ενισχυμένες ζώνες. Η συμπεριφορά τους δε θα είναι ίδια πέρα από την ανάληψη από τους συνδετήρες και διατμητικών τάσεων.

----------


## Barracuda

Συνηθιζεται απο ημιεπαγγελματιες σιδεραδες (και μηχανικους). Ενας λογος ειναι τα μηκη των οπλισμων που μπορει να μεταφερει καποιος. Αν χρειαστει να σιδερωθει ενα ανοιγμα 6-7 μετρα και ο σιδερας της γειτονιας μας δεν μπορει να μεταφερει τετοια μηκη παιρνει την πρωτοβουλια η με υποδειξη μηχανικων και εργολαβων να κανει μια ενισχυμενη ζωνη καπου ενδιαμεσα ωστε να σταματησει  οπλισμος σαν να ηταν στηριξη.

----------


## sundance

Θεωρητικά μια δοκός (ορθογωνική) 70x35 έχει την ίδια δυσκαμψία κατά τον οριζόντιο άξονα με μία δοκό 25x50.

----------


## noutsaki

κάπως έγινε και γράφαμε όλοι μαζί και έγινε ένα μπέρδεμα..
χάρη ναι, πάνω - κάτω υπάρχει νομίζω ένας τέτοιος ανεπαίσθητος διαχωρισμός. η ε/ζ ήταν μια *πύκνωση* για την παραλαβή του ισχυρού σημειακού φορτίου και συνεπώς της διάτρησης/κάμψης. απ'την άλλη η κρυφοδοκός θέλω να έχει την λειτουργία, την όπλιση και τα χαρακτηριστικά του δοκαριού γιατί θα παίξει *συνεπικουρικά* ρόλο δοκαριού, θα παραλάβει και διάτμηση που στην πλάκα δεν με φοβίζει.είναι σαν στοιχείο χ.α.α.π. (ίσως λίγο αδόκιμος ο όρος αυτός γιατί δεν αναφέρεται στους κανονισμούς κάτι τέτοιο.).εν πάσει περιπτώσει, να μην πλατιάζω, δεν εισάγω αυτά τα στοιχεία στο προσομοίωμα μου, δεν μπορώ να περιμένω να αποτελέσουν γραμμή άμυνας και να λειτουργήσουν πλαισιακά. (στο ερώτημα σου: τουλάχιστον έτσι πρωτοδημιουργήθηκαν οι όροι ε/ζ και κρυφοδοκός.σήμερα, εμείς μπορεί να λέμε το ένα και να εννοούμε το άλλο)

----------


## sundance

'Οντως έγινε μπέρδεμα...

Σωστός ο rigid_joint.

Ερώτηση:

Ποιο θεωρείτε ελάχιστο ύψος δοκού για να αποτελέσει ικανή στήριξη πλάκας?

----------


## Xάρης

Συνάρτηση του μήκους του ανοίγματος και του πάχους της πλάκας.

----------


## sundance

Σίγουρα.

Εγώ κάτω από 0,50 δεν έχω πέσει ποτέ.

----------


## majakoulas

Από τα ερωτήματα καταλαβαίνω ότι μιλάτε για ανάλυση ξεχωριστά πλακών και χωρικού πλαισίου.
Επομένως στην ανάλυση των πλακών μία δοκός με δυσκαμψία περίπου όμοια της πλάκας δεν πρέπει να ληφθεί υπόψιν, αν μιλάμε για συμβατικούς τρόπους υπολογισμού Czerny, διασταυρούμενων λωρίδων, πίνακες κλπ.
Αν η ανάλυση γίνει με επιφανειακά πεπερασμένα τότε βάλεις δεν βάλεις δοκό σωστά θα τα βγάλει.
Στην ανάλυση τώρα του χωρικού πλαισίου, πρέπει να εισαχθεί η δοκός.
Αυτό άλλωστε υποδεικνύει και ο κανονισμός σε περίπτωση πλακών άνευ δοκών.
Τώρα αν υπάρχει δυνατότητα επίλυσης συνολικού χωρικού μοντέλου με επιφανειακά και γραμμικά ταυτόχρονα, τότε τα βάζεις μόνο αν θες να πάρεις όπλιση, καθώς τα εντατικά θα βγουν σωστά.

----------


## Evan

αν δείτε σε ανάλυση πεπ.σ. τις τάσεις σε μια πλάκα με ένα δοκαράκι τύπου 25/30 κλπ θα καταλάβετε πως η πλάκα στηρίζει το δοκάρι και όχι το δοκάρι την πλάκα. Οπότε αν κάποιος θέλει σοβαρά να υπολογίσει πόσο ενισχυμένη πρέπει να είναι μια ζώνη πλάκας θα πρέπει να παίξει με πεπ.σ. αλλιώς με οφθαλμοστατική

----------


## zavi@tee.gr

Αν θέλετε να πώ κ εγώ τη γνώμη μου,διευκρινίστε ποιό είναι το ζητούμενο της συζήτησης.Μπορώ να πώ τη γνώμη μου κατασκευαστικά.....

----------


## sundance

zavi@tee.gr

θα ήθελα να σε ρωτήσω το εξής:

Όταν έχεις κρυφοδοκό, η η οποία πατάει σε υποστυλώματα, τότε τα σίδερά της τα αγκυρώνεις ωσάν αυτά μιας δοκού ή πλακός?

----------


## zavi@tee.gr

Ναι,αλλά κ να μην,τότε δεν το κάνω θέμα.Κανονικά αγκυρώνουν ευθύγραμμα κατά προτίμηση στην πλάκα.Σε κόμβους το αποφεύγω,γιατί είναι επιπλέον σίδερα που δυσκολεύουν τη συμπύκνωση.....

Αν αντέξει ο κόμβος και δεν αντέξει η ζώνη,τότε η οικοδομή θα μείνει όρθια,ενώ το αντίθετο δεν είναι σίγουρο ότι ισχύει.......άσε το κόστος επισκευών του καθενός.....δεν συγκρίνεται.

Κατά τη γνώμη μου,η ενισχυμένη ζώνη είναι 2 έως 4 εξτρά διαμήκη κ ένας επιπλέον μανδύας κ τίποτε άλλο.Εκτός κ αν μιλάμε για αναλογία επιφάνειας τρύπας-πλάκας κοντά στο 1........τότε,δεν είναι ενισχυμένη ζώνη ούτε ''κρυφοδοκός'',είναι πρόσθετη κανονική δοκός!

----------


## sundance

Να αγκυρώσουν στην πλάκα, δεν έχει νόημα.

Ή σε υποστύλωμα ή σε δοκό θα αγκυρώσουν.

----------


## Xάρης

Νομίζω ότι το ερώτημα δεν έχει νόημα γιατί όπως και να έχει, είτε θεωρήσεις την "κρυφοδοκό" δοκό αυτή θα είναι ΧΑΑΠ, είτε τη θεωρήσεις πλάκα, θα αγκυρώσεις κατά την §17.8.4 του ΕΚΟΣ.

----------


## sundance

Έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο.  :Αναστατωμένος: 
----------------------------
Ωπα, καλά θυμόμουν. Ξανακοιτώντας την 6.1.3 ΕΚΩΣ δεν θεωρούνται ΧΑΑΠ όταν αναλαμβάνουν μερικώς οριζόντια δύναμη.

Όταν η κρυφοδοκός πατάει σε υποστυλώματα,δεν υπάγεται σε αυτή την περίπτωση?

----------


## sundance

Στη δοκό που πατάει σαν πλάκα.

----------


## cohat

Θα προσπαθήσω να συμβάλλω στην συζήτηση παραθέτωντας αυτά που έλεγε ο Πενέλης στις παραδόσεις του στο ΑΠΘ: "Το να οπλίζουμε με ενισχυμένες ζώνες την πλάκα είναι σαν να οπλίζουμε το ζελέ...". Με άλλα λόγια εκεί που λείπει στατικό ύψος, ότι και να κάνεις με τους οπλισμούς είναι μάταιο και έχει αποδειχθεί και πειραματικά. Και για να θέσουμε και το ζήτημα σε πιο σωστά πλαίσια, η ποσότητα του οπλισμού δεν επιρρεάζει την δυσκαμψία σε γραμμικές αναλύσεις.

----------


## sundance

Και εδώ λοιπόν διερωτώμαι:

Οι μυκητοειδείς πλάκες, οι οποίες αναφέρονται σε κανονισμούς και επιστημονικά βιβλία, είναι απλώς ένα τέχνασμα και στην ουσία αποτελούν ένα μέγα λάθος...?

----------


## sundance

Με ποιον τρόπο δηλαδή αποτελεί στήριξη της πλάκας?
Με βάση τις προηγούμενες δημοσιεύσεις, δυσκολεύομαι να το καταλάβω.

----------


## sundance

> στηρίζονται οι *μικρότερες* πλέον πλάκες που δημιουργούνται στα φατνώματα των διαδοκίδων


Τι εννοείς?

Οι δοκοί της εσχάρας δεν έχουν ίδιο στατικό ύψος με αυτό της πλάκας?

Γιατί να αποτελούν στηρίξεις?

----------


## Evan

sandwitch zoellner

----------


## majakoulas

Η επιλογή όπλισης, από την στιγμή που δεν κάνεις πλαστική ανάλυση, καμία αλλαγή δεν επιφέρει στο μοντέλο σου.
Άλλωστε η δυσκαμψία που χρησιμοποιείς να λύσεις είναι η Igross που σημαίνει bh^3/12, μη λαμβανομένου του οπλισμού.
Επομένως όπως είπα και προηγούμενα, η κρυφοδοκός δεν είναι για εντατικά μεγεθή, αλλά ένα τέχνασμα για να σου βγάλει το πρόγραμμα διαμόρφωση οπλισμού δοκού στο άκρο μιας πλάκας, τίποτα παραπάνω.
Άμα το πρόγραμμά σου λύνει χώρια πλάκες, χώρια υπόλοιπο χωρικό είναι επικίνδυνο να το κάνεις αυτό.
Άμα το πρόγραμμα σου λύνει με ένα χωρικό μοντέλο τα πάντα, τότε το κάνεις δεν το κάνεις, λαμβάνεις ίδια ακριβώς μεγέθη.




> Μήπως έχετε μπερδέψει δοκιδωτές και μυκητοειδής;;;


έχουν διαφορά στο μοντέλο προσομοίωσης???

----------


## Evan

όπως ξανα πα μόνο αν λύνεις με πεπ. έχει νόημα η κρυφοδοκός-εν. ζώνη, αλλιώς οφθαλμοστατική επί τόπου

----------


## sundance

Χωρίς να έχω ασχοληθεί ιδιαίτερα με το συγκεκριμένο θέμα, και με βάση τα προηγούμενα, ποιες είναι οι στηρίξεις των πλακών στα Flat slabs* ?

* Επίπεδες πλάκες χωρίς δοκούς και ενισχύσεις στην περιοχή των υποστυλωμάτων

----------


## Evan

δεν το πιασα

----------


## sundance

Στα Flat slabs οι *μόνες* στηρίξεις είναι οι σημειακές επί των υποστυλωμάτων?

----------


## majakoulas

Τα προσομοιώματα κατανομής δυνάμεων πλακών σε δοκούς είναι απλοποιήσεις.
Τις αποδεχόμαστε όταν η δυσκαμψία δοκού είναι αρκετά μεγαλύτερη από πλάκας.
Ακόμα και σε flat slabs δεν είναι μόνο σημειακές, αλλά δημιουργούνται και τροχιές τάσεων στις ευθείες μεταξύ υποστυλωμάτων. Μία ανάλυση με επιφανειακά πεπερασμένα θα σε πείσει.
Ο ΕΚΩΣ στην 9.1.7 δίνει πρόταση ανάλυσης πλακών χωρίς δοκούς, με ισοδύναμα πλαίσια

----------


## sundance

> Ο ΕΚΩΣ στην 9.1.7 δίνει πρόταση ανάλυσης πλακών χωρίς δοκούς, με ισοδύναμα πλαίσια


Μπορεί μια πλάκα να συμμετέχει στην πλαισιακή λειτουργία?

Τέλοσπάντων, θα το ψάξω το θέμα αν ποτέ μου πέσει τέτοια κατασκευή.

----------


## sundance

Συμφωνούμε!

Συνεπώς μια ενισχυμένη ζώνη, πρέπει να μπαίνει στο χωρικό...

(Είδατε τι ωραία και απαλά που ήρθε το πράγμα...)

----------


## sundance

> Αυτά που λέτε ισχύουν όταν οι ζώνες αφορούν ζώνες από υποστύλωμα σε υποστύλωμα


Αυτό εννοώ, το έχω διευκρινίσει στα προηγούμενα ποστ μου.




> Από που και ως που βγήκε αυτό;;; Είναι θέμα ακαμψίας και όχι θέμα οπλισμού.Αυτό που είπα ισχύει ανεξαρτήτως οπλισμού...


Προφανώς.




> Από που και ως που βγήκε αυτό;;; 
> *Ποτέ* ενισχυμένη ζώνη στο χωρικό.





> Αυτό:
> η πλάκα σε ασύζευκτα πλαίσια δημιουργεί πλαίσιο. Αυτό ναι ισχύει. Σε ένα μονώροφο που έχει μόνο στύλους και πλάκα, η πλάκα παίζει το ρόλο της δοκού ανάμεσα στους στύλους. Με πεπερασμένα φαίνεται η επιρροή της...και δεν είναι καθόλου μικρή...προς όφελός μας βέβαια.

----------


## Evan

> Sundance εννοώ ότι 
> - ή προσομοιώνεις όλη την πλάκα σου με δοκούς (που και να σε πληρώνουν δεν το κάνες)
> .-


δηλ. εννοεί την πατέντα που κάνουν τα προγράμματα για να προσομειώσουν κοιτοστρώσεις όταν δεν έχουν πεπ.σ.

----------


## majakoulas

> Συμφωνούμε!
> 
> Συνεπώς μια ενισχυμένη ζώνη, πρέπει να μπαίνει στο χωρικό...
> 
> (Είδατε τι ωραία και απαλά που ήρθε το πράγμα...)


Αν το πρόγραμμα σου έχει δυνατότητα FEM, ναι.
Αν όχι μόνο αν κάνεις προσομοίωση των πλακών με εσχάρες δοκών.

----------


## sundance

Συμφωνούμε σε όλα.

Αλλά, αφού δεχόμαστε ότι η πλάκα και δη μια λωρίδα πλάκας μπορεί να συμμετέχει έστω και ασθενώς στην λειτουργία πλαισίου, γιατί προκύπτουν λανθασμένα αποτελέσματα και ανάλυση αν σε πρόγραμμα χωρίς επιφανειακά πεπερασμένα βάλουμε μια ενισχυμενη ζωνη (η οποία εδράζεται σε υποστυλώματα) ?

Το να αγνοούμε παντελώς μια τέτοια Ε.Ζ δεν μπορεί να είναι λάθος? 

Έχετε κάνει κάποια σύγκριση μεταξύ της ανάλυσης που προκύπτει με επιφανειακά και συμμετοχή όλης της πλάκας και με γραμμικά και συμμετοχή μόνο της Ε.Ζ?

Προφανώς ναι, αλλά θα ήθελα να μάθω περισσότερα πάνω στο είδος και στο μέγεθος του σφάλματος.

----------


## Xάρης

Τις Ε.Ζ. τις χρησιμοποιώ βάζοντας αρθρώσεις στα άκρα τους για την ορθή αναγνώριση των πλακών και την μεταφορά των φορτίων τους στις δοκούς. 
Δεν τις θεωρώ στηρίξεις αλλά μερικές φορές χρειάζονται (βλ. ερώτηση 20 συνήθων ερωτήσεων Fespa)

----------


## sundance

Στο χωρικό (fespa) μπορείς να επιλέξεις να μη συμμετέχουν στο χωρικό?

----------


## sundance

Όταν λέω Ε.Ζ εννοώ λωρίδα πλάκας ανάμεσα σε υποστυλώματα (ανεξαρτήτως οπλισμού προφανώς).

Μπορεί να ορίσει ο χρήστης ποιες θα είναι οι στηρίξεις των πλακών, 'αποσυνδέοντάς' τις από τις Ε.Ζ

Μίλησα για χωρικό, άρα έρχεσαι στα λόγια μου με αυτό:




> Είσαι απόλυτα σωστός ως προς ιδιοπεριόδους, δυσκαμψίες και γενικά δυναμική ανάλυση.

----------


## Xάρης

> Στο χωρικό (fespa) μπορείς να επιλέξεις να μη συμμετέχουν στο χωρικό?


Μπορείς να επιλέξεις αν θα έχει μια δοκός βάρος, μάζα και βάζοντας αρθρώσεις στα άκρα της αν θα μεταφέρει ροπές. Άρα είναι σχεδόν το ίδιο πράγμα.

----------


## Αλέξανδρος

Το ίδιο κάνω κι εγώ Χάρη. Με προβληματίζουν όμως καταστάσεις όπου η κρέμαση της δοκού δεν παρουσιάζει σημαντική διαφορά σε σχέση με την πλάκα και κατά συνέπεια η δυσκαμψία της δεν είναι πολύ μεγαλύτερη από της πλάκας. "Παίζοντας" με αυτό σε ένα κτίριο είδα πως όσο μεγάλωνε η κρέμαση της δοκού (δυσκαμψία) άλλαζαν τα εντατικά μου στα υποστυλώματα. Γι' αυτά θες πεπερασμένα, ή αρκετό "παιχνίδι" (διαφορετικά ύψη δοκού) για να καταλήξεις σε κάποια αποτελέσματα.

----------


## Evan

> Με προβληματίζουν όμως καταστάσεις όπου η κρέμαση της δοκού δεν παρουσιάζει σημαντική διαφορά σε σχέση με την πλάκα και κατά συνέπεια η *δυσκαμψία της δεν είναι πολύ μεγαλύτερη από της πλάκας*. .


όχι μόνο δεν είναι πολύ μεγαλύτερη αλλά είναι πολύ μικρότερη!

----------


## sundance

Τα μπαλκόνια αν κρίνω από το ύψος των μπαλκονόπορτων, πρέπει να πατάνε σε κρυφοδοκούς ?

----------


## Xάρης

Μπορεί η δοκός να κρύβεται πίσω από το τζάμι το οποίο για αρχιτεκτονικούς λόγους να ζητήθηκε να τοποθετηθεί από την εξωτερική παρειά της δοκού.

Ίσως να έχουμε μυκητοειδείς πλάκες.

----------


## sundance

> Μάλλον τριέρειστες πλάκες είναι που συνεχίζουν προς τα έξω σε πρόβολο...


Kαι πώς προσομοιωνόνται?Μόνο με επιφανειακά πεπερασμένα,σωστά?

----------


## Xάρης

... ή αλχημείες με γραμμικά στοιχεία και πολύ κόπο.

----------


## ppetros

> Μάλλον τριέρειστες πλάκες είναι που συνεχίζουν προς τα έξω σε πρόβολο...


Δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση. Δεν θα μπορείς να "μαζέψεις" τις μετακινήσεις με τίποτα και ειδικά σε πολυόροφο κτίριο. Δεν μιλάμε για ιδιομορφές. (και τα δύο προφανώς κατά τον άξονα της όψης του κτιρίου). Πιο πιθανό αυτό που λέει ο χάρης και που "παίζει" πολύ αρχιτεκτονικά.

----------


## sundance

Αν δείτε στην Pilotis αριστερά, δεν υπάρχει δοκάρι κάτω από τον πρόβολο.

----------


## ppetros

Ναι (υπό προυποθέσεις) αλλά όχι στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση. Αν δεις καλά την εικόνα πως θα βγάλεις πρόβολο σε ορισμένο πλάτος μια μυκητοειδούς πλάκας (χωρίς δοκό μάλιστα και άρα χωρίς συμπαγή ζώνη και άρα τριέρεστη μυκ με πρόβολο στην ελεύθερη πλευρά?)? Αλλά το πρώτο πρόβλημα παραμένει αυτό που είπα και πιό πάνω. Πως το "πιάνεις" στον κατά μήκος της όψης του άξονα, βασικά μετακινήσεις και ειδικότερα εδώ που έχω πιλωτή αρα τα τοιχώματα πως θα λειτουργήσουν ? Και προσοχή σε μερικά πράγματα υπάρχει και η ποιοτική αξιολόγηση και όχι μόνο το έβγαλε το πρόγραμμα.

----------


## sundance

Αν δείτε στην Pilotis αριστερά, μάλλον πρόκειται για προέκταση της ελεύθερης παρειάς τριέρειστης.

----------


## ppetros

Ας υποθέσουμε ότι είναι έτσι. Αρα και στο πρώτο φάτνωμα και στο, κατά πολύ μεγαλύτερο δεύτερο, έχουμε επέκταση της ελεύθερης πλευράς της τριέρεστής με πρόβολο? Δύσκολο.
1. Επειδή η φώτο ίσως ξεγελάει, έχεις πρόσβαση στην πιλωτή? Υπάρχει δοκός κάθετα στην κύρια όψη, περιμετρικά στην αριστερή πλευρά και μάλιστα με κρέμανση (ως κανονική δοκός?)?
2. Μήπως ξέρεις τι χρονολογίας είναι η κατασκευή?

----------


## sundance

Η κατασκευή είναι βαριά 2μήνου.

Περαιτέρω δε γνωρίζω.

Σε περίπου 1,5 μήνα θα ξαναπάω (και θα έχω ψηφιακή μαζί. Θα κάνω και μαντραπήδα να δώ τον ξυλότυπο οροφής της pilotis εξονυχιστικά  :Κλείσιμο ματιού με νόημα: ).

----------

